# 3rd Gen Pre Production Info



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Interesting link I found over at A.net on the new Altima.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Interesting link I found over at A.net on the new Altima. *


Great find!
I didn't know the hood only weighed 18lbs... 
That's CF territory...!


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

So, they are making the Altima bigger and less powerful than it's older brother, the Maxima, doesn't make sense to me.......


----------

